
Russian Ambassador to Turkey Fatally Shot - forrestbrazeal
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/19/world/europe/russia-ambassador-shot-ankara-turkey-report.html
======
alrs
Notable that this happened less than 24 hours before a trilateral meeting
between Turkey, Russia, and Iran to negotiate a peace in Syria without any US
involvement.

[http://tass.com/politics/920319](http://tass.com/politics/920319)

------
anigbrowl
Turkey and Russia have skirmished several times over the past couple of years.
Also, Turkey is a member of NATO and other members are obliged by treaty to
come to their aid if attacked.

This is pretty serious.

~~~
dingaling
The degree to which the other NATO nations are required to render assistance
under 'collective reponse' is entirely undefined and subjective.

A box of 7.62mm ammunition would qualify.

~~~
anigbrowl
It would also destroy NATO's credibility, resulting in huge political fallout
and arms races all over the place. The Baltic states were already feeling
uncomfortable after events in Ukraine, a default of any kind would convince
them that they were on their own.

------
andr
To make a tense situation even worse, the gunman was apparently a member of
Turkish security forces.

------
AdamGibbins
Existing thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13213108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13213108)

------
theandrewbailey
Good for them for not naming the gunman.

------
dang
This is a good example of the kind of political and current-affairs story that
does not belong on HN. Remember that most politics are off topic here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
anigbrowl
dan you're being disingenuous here. The historical significance of an incident
like this is unusually clear.

~~~
dang
I'm disappointed to see you resort to a term like "disingenuous".

Historical significance is just what's _not_ clear from media reports in the
first hours after an incident. Even if that were true, though, it doesn't
follow that the story is on topic here.

